

Facebook to target flood victims with volunteer help - lukabratos
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-26255730

======
tool
I wonder how facebook is going to monetize this. Selling likes to a charity
organization?

------
skimmas
Yeah we found another way to intrude in peoples lives.

~~~
seanv
I'm sure the victims will be pissed right off

